# Best hook for carp.



## catfish1998

I have been using small j-hooks. Is there a better hook out there?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

When I fish hair rigs I like to use size 4 or 6 nymph hooks. They have the in-turned eye which works great for hair rigs.

Jake


----------



## catfish1998

Thanks for the info.


----------



## schwing343

Ive been using fairly larger hooks, do smaller hooks make a difference as far as easier hooking?


----------



## jeffrobodeen

I was wondering if anyone uses Circle or Octopus hooks. I often fish with
corn on a medium sized "J" hook, and was wondering if I should give circle hooks a try. They seem to periodically throw the "J" hooks after a short run.
Either that or they take me into the downed trees in the water.


----------



## misfit

circles work well.my buddy toad got tired of losing carp and switched to circles.he won't give them up now


----------



## 01mercLS

I use size 4/0 circle hooks.


----------



## Lewzer

Wow, someone else who uses big hooks for carp. I use Eagle Claw 2/0 double baitholder hooks.


----------



## leckig

I import carp hooks from europe. about $3 for a pakage of 10, great hooks.


----------



## c-orth513

I use both small and large hooks

If I have my nice cat pole, I use a bigger circle hook, if I have a small pole, then I use a small Gamakatsu

I have caught most of my bigger carp on small-medium sized hooks

I also use dull hooks sometimes because the super sharp hooks frequently tears the carp's lips, so actually, I use dull hooks sometimes too.


----------



## DrZ

Does anyone ever use the Gamakatsu Octopus hooks with a hair rig?


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

When I started targeting Carp full time I used the octopus hooks but felt that they did not do as well as straight eye'd hooks for hair rigs, the bend in the eye seems to change the angle of pull when you set the hook. If you are a Gamakatsu die heard try the baitholders in smaller sizes. Strong sharp & a near perfect designe for hair rigs


----------



## BottomBouncer

I use to use plain shank #6 eagle claws, which put fish on the bank but I still lost many due to hook pulls. Then I switched to #6 gamakatsu circle hooks, no more lost fish...however, they are a bit light and can straighten a little.

This year I have been using Fox Armapoint hooks, the SSSP, the LSC and LS. They are the sharpest hooks I've seen and give instant penetration(just ask my fingers  ). I've only lost a couple fish with these, however this was due to me being in a hurry and getting a fish on while trying to pack up and head home.

Every fish landed has had a solid hook hold. These hooks also have micro barbs so the hook holds without doing much damage.

To me they are worth the price of $6.50(wackerbaits) to $8.50(bct) for a pack of 10.


----------



## DrZ

Thanks. Hey Garryoutlaw, when you say Gamakatsu bait holders in a smaller size, what sizes do you mean? 

Are size 4 or 6 too big in this brand and style? 

I havent have much experiance or sucess with the hair rig yet.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Yes DrZ the #6 is a great hook for the hair and even works well if you use corn straight on the hook. It's a strong hook that will not bend or flex under the weight of big fish & stiff drag. 

I know it is tough to train yourself to use the hair rig but trust me, this rig is built to work with the way a Carp feeds and I have seen my bite to catch ratio go way up.
I won't mention who but me & another guy were fishing a hot spot with plain sweet corn & I was being stomped with hook corn till I switched to the hair..thats all the proof I needed.
Check out the Korda Carp feeding video's on youtube you'll see why the hair rig is so perfect - good luck Gary


----------



## jojopro

I like these Raven Specialist hooks, size 8. http://www.anglersinternational.com/specialist.html I originally started using these hooks for egg sacks with steelhead, and found that they are excellent for carp fishing as well. They are super sharp and strong. 3 kernels of corn on the hook fill it perfectly. 

John


----------



## BottomBouncer

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> I know it is tough to train yourself to use the hair rig but trust me, this rig is built to work with the way a Carp feeds and I have seen my bite to catch ratio go way up.



I haven't seen you bite to catch ratio go up? LMAO....


----------

